

Tracking the Silk Road – Lessons for darknet services - mazsa
http://shadowlife.cc/2013/10/tracking-the-silk-road-lessons-for-darknet-services/

======
mazsa
\+ On Silk Road (translation from Russian original)
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/daniel-a-nagy/on-silk-road-
tr...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/daniel-a-nagy/on-silk-road-translation-
from-russian-original/10151660500172121)

